# How To Gain Lean Bodyweight ? Part 2: Meal Ratios, Meal Frequency  and  Food Choices



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Please ensure that you have read Part 1 of this article: How To Gain Lean Bodyweight – Part 1: Calories.In the first installment of “How to Gain Lean Bodyweight” we discussed how to determine the optimal number of calories to consume in order to gain fat-free bodyweight. While knowing your ideal calorie requirement is important, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

